

Apple's stock under Jobs: from $10 to $400  - rblion
http://money.cnn.com/markets/storysupplement/apple_10yr_stock_timeline/?hpt=hp_t1

======
lr
$400 may have been the actual high price, but if someone had purchased one
share in '97 for $10, when it was $400 share, that person would have $1600
worth of Apple stock. This is due to the fact that the stock has split twice
since he came back in the mid '90s:
<http://investor.apple.com/faq.cfm?FaqSetID=2>

~~~
palish
That's pretty incredible.

I had $10 back then, too, even though I was about 9. I remember thinking "the
stock market seems interesting"... It's just cool to think that my $10
could've turned into $1600 with nothing but luck and patience.

------
Anechoic
Repeating a comment I made 529 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1291314>

"Back in Macworld Boston 1996, I bought one share of Apple stock at $16 and
got a framed commemorative stock certificate. It went into a box when I moved
later that year and I completely forgot about until I found it a couple of
weeks ago. It's worth almost $1,000 now!"

Thanks Steve. You will be missed.

~~~
electromagnetic
Cash it, because without Steve I wouldn't guarantee you won't end up back at
$16.

~~~
veyron
That's almost as stupid as cashing an erdos or knuth check

------
hokua
Jobs left Apple right when they no longer needed him. He saved the company he
founded, and now its the most valuable tech firm in the world, and will be the
leader for at least the next decade.

------
crsmith
If "Good to Great" were written today, I wonder what Jim Collins would have
said about Apple (stock price increase was the basis for choosing good-to-
great companies). Was Steve Jobs a Level 5 leader?

------
nikcub
I bought the stock in early '04 at $15, on margin (CFD's) and sold it all at
around $20 (IIRC) to fund my startup (which failed)

